# Odin (sulcata) thinks spring is delicious!



## Odin's Gma (Apr 9, 2017)

It's still early here in MN, (getting into the mid 60's when we are lucky) so there is nothing but grass and weeds, and Odin is completely okay with that! Soon we will be gardening and there will be so much more deliciousness for his.
He has also put on a few pounds over the winter, literally. He was about 5 pounds at the end of last summer and now weighs 8.14 pounds just a month shy of his third birthday.


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2017)

He's looking great! 8 pounds??? Wow. Time for you to start introducing some grass hay to Mr. Odin's diet. You're gonna need it come fall.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Apr 9, 2017)

Tom said:


> He's looking great! 8 pounds??? Wow. Time for you to start introducing some grass hay to Mr. Odin's diet. You're gonna need it come fall.


I started over this past winter, I wanted to get ahead of it so he didn't decide my hands looked a little too tasty!  
I dried a bunch of leaves and clippings from his summer garden and mixed them with hay and 2-4 times a week I would soak some with Mazuri and throw it over his fresh foods. He adored it! 
Over the summer I am going to gradually phase out more and more of the Mazuri so hopefully by this winter he will eat it as is. And throughout the summer I will continue to dry garden greens to mix with the hay also.
At the beginning of this past winter I had an entire paper grocery bag filled with dried and shredded garden clippings (which we mixed with hay as we used it). We went through almost the whole bag, so I am aiming for 3 bags of clippings for this coming winter?


----------



## MPRC (Apr 9, 2017)

Dare I say, Mr. Odin looks a bit less grumpy than usual!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Apr 9, 2017)

MPRC said:


> Dare I say, Mr. Odin looks a bit less grumpy than usual!


It was short lived. When we brought him in he was plenty grumpy!


----------



## Taylor T. (Apr 9, 2017)

He is so big now! In your profile picture he looks so tiny. Keep the Odin updates coming!


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2017)

Odin's Gma said:


> I started over this past winter, I wanted to get ahead of it so he didn't decide my hands looked a little too tasty!
> I dried a bunch of leaves and clippings from his summer garden and mixed them with hay and 2-4 times a week I would soak some with Mazuri and throw it over his fresh foods. He adored it!
> Over the summer I am going to gradually phase out more and more of the Mazuri so hopefully by this winter he will eat it as is. And throughout the summer I will continue to dry garden greens to mix with the hay also.
> At the beginning of this past winter I had an entire paper grocery bag filled with dried and shredded garden clippings (which we mixed with hay as we used it). We went through almost the whole bag, so I am aiming for 3 bags of clippings for this coming winter?



May I suggest 5 bags?


----------



## Franco F (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow. Stunning photos!


----------



## legan52 (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow he looks awesome!


----------



## TortoiseLover8 (Apr 22, 2017)

Haha


----------



## TortoiseLover8 (Apr 22, 2017)

He looks good u should post them online #olivetherussiantortoise


----------



## Pearly (Apr 22, 2017)

Omg!!! He has GROWN so much!!!!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (Apr 22, 2017)

What a handsome little man!!!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Apr 25, 2017)

The other day we were out again and had to dig the entrance to his burrow a bit deeper. You can see by his face that he does not appreciate humans burrowing abilities.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (Apr 25, 2017)

He is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Oxalis (May 1, 2017)

Odin's Gma said:


> It's still early here in MN, (getting into the mid 60's when we are lucky) so there is nothing but grass and weeds, and Odin is completely okay with that! Soon we will be gardening and there will be so much more deliciousness for his.
> He has also put on a few pounds over the winter, literally. He was about 5 pounds at the end of last summer and now weighs 8.14 pounds just a month shy of his third birthday.
> View attachment 204370
> View attachment 204371
> ...


I still can't get over how quickly he's grown! Boy, how time flies. I see you really had to dig out his enclosure opening!! He's still looking pretty cute with that baby face!


----------



## tortdad (May 2, 2017)

Great pics


----------



## Greta16 (May 2, 2017)

Great pics. He reminds me of my old science teacher, very sophisticated and knowledgeable.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 3, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> I still can't get over how quickly he's grown! Boy, how time flies. I see you really had to dig out his enclosure opening!! He's still looking pretty cute with that baby face!


In his spare (non-eating time) he is working hard to remodel his burrow, apparently _that_ dirt goes over _there. _I guess we will never learn. 
In other news, the larger he gets the more social he gets! He is letting us regularly rub his head and touch his legs, which was next to impossible before. He also seems to enjoy a nice shell rub.
Such a spoiled tort.


----------



## Odin's Gma (May 6, 2017)

Odin, the dandelion hunter!



NOM!!!!



*seeking*



No tomatoes for you this year...



*still seeking*



This is not enough, human


The journey continues....


----------



## Oxalis (May 14, 2017)

Odin's Gma said:


> Odin, the dandelion hunter!
> View attachment 206771
> 
> 
> ...


Adorable! Steve has been after every dandelion blossom he can find this year.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Oxalis (Jun 13, 2017)

Odin's Gma said:


> View attachment 210224
> View attachment 210225
> View attachment 210226


Hilarious! My parents-in-law have this gnome in their yard. I had to send her the photo of yours! 




How is the juice bar this season?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 14, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> Hilarious! My parents-in-law have this gnome in their yard. I had to send her the photo of yours!
> 
> View attachment 210236
> 
> ...


That is fantastic!
The juice bar is great! The roses are already starting to bloom with tasty little rosehips at their bases, there are unripe cherries on the tree, the golden raspberries are stretching their legs and sprouting outside the garden, both mulberries died to the ground but came back, the blueberries are back and I added something called a honey berry a couple weeks ago! I don't know anything about it but it was $20 and I couldn't resist!
Also, in other areas of the yard the wild blackberries are absolutely BURSTING with unripe fruit! and have taken over the corner of the yard




And that stinker Odin loves to make me dig him out of their brambles 



And the wild raspberries I nabbed from my folks lake place are spreading like crazy behind the birdbath, which you can't see because the grapevines are going wild! the one in the center of the pic is the smaller of the 3, the other two are taking over the fence to the left of the pic.






We also added a 4' x 16' raised bed this year to keep Mr. Grumpy away from some of the veggies so we get some, but it has attracted more bunnies than ever, so I don't anticipate getting any more than the tomatoes, onions and peppers we get every year, but that is okay with me. LOVE the bunnies!



It has been a busy BUSY spring!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 14, 2017)

And after a nice long drink on a hot day Master Odin likes to lounge in the pool.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 15, 2017)

Man, he's getting big! That shell looks so amazing.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 21, 2017)

Oxalis said:


> Man, he's getting big! That shell looks so amazing.


I wear a women's size 6.5-7 (wide).


----------

